# Merry christmass



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

I just wanted to wish every one a MERRY CHRISTMASS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS. have a safe weekend and enjoy your times with family and friends. 

Jason


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

happy Hanukkah, happy Kwanzaa, happy etc, Happy Solstice,Happy Festivus. !!! happy holidays, have a safe one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Treat your finny friends to an extra treat this season! Ditto you all of you out there!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the furry friends got there treats, now to buy the finny friends some treats. i heard a few fish stores/pet stores are staying up till 3 for last min shopping..


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! don't forget to wish Jesus a Happy Birthday!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I didn't get any fish stuff i did get a ps3 to use as a dvd/blue ray player. goes perfect with my hd tv. I saw my grand mother, one of my uncles, one of my aunts, a cousin and her husband, and other close family.... I spend eve as friendmas i saw a friend, with my brother and his friend came up from houston and we rented cowboys vs aliens... any one get any good fish stuff any toys....

my kid (pancakes american terrier/lab mix ) got a big bone and got to sleep on the bed.  

and also just some history and knowledge, not to not be a jerk.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Horus (c. 3000 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Osiris (c. 3000 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Attis of Phrygia (c.1400 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Krishna (c. 1400 BCE) 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Zoroaster/Zarathustra (c. 1000 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mithra of Persia (c. 600 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Heracles (c. 800 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dionysus (c. 186 BCE) 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tammuz (c. 400 BCE)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Adonis (c. 200 BCE) 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hermes
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bacchus 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Prometheus .....
and happy birthday Jesus 2000 years ago... merry Christmas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! don't forget to wish Jesus a Happy Birthday!


Amen! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Merry birffmas Jesus!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Merry birffmas Jesus!


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------

